
Q&A with Andrew Mason - craigcannon
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/06/andrew-mason/
======
tcdent
> "It’s okay to not have an opinion about everything."

Though I may be misunderstanding, I interpret this as meaning: it's OK not to
come to a conclusion about everything.

Take the moon landing for example. Most everyone has heard it expressed that
there is a possibility it did or did not happen. Most everyone has a
conclusion that they associate with.

Personally, I prefer to avoid becoming emotionally invested in something
completely outside of me, and am happy to leave my synapses open-ended. Since
there is very little practical relevance, there is very little consequence of
my inaction, and I can get back to processing more important decisions.

He may simply be advocating we stop talking every once in a while, too.

~~~
exolymph
My guess is that he means something more like what's discussed in this essay,
"The Sliding Scale of Giving a Fuck": [http://blog.capwatkins.com/the-sliding-
scale-of-giving-a-fuc...](http://blog.capwatkins.com/the-sliding-scale-of-
giving-a-fuck)

------
exolymph
It almost seems like an exaggeration to call this an interview — it's more
like a short Q&A akin to the ones that they have with celebrities near the
backs of gossip magazines. (I read them at the dentist, okay?)

~~~
birken
Absolutely. This is only interesting (and that is a generous description)
because of _who_ is being interviewed, not what is being said. Surprised YC
would post something like this, because it is much more towards celebrity
worship than providing value to the readers. Exactly the opposite something
like a PG essay.

------
schoen
Despite the fact that that's the title, it's a quote from the interview that
sees no other context or discussion in the interview itself (the interviewer
doesn't follow up about it at all!), so a better title in this case might be
"Interview with Andrew Mason".

~~~
sctb
Thanks! We updated the submission title.

